# Suggestions for Halloween sound effects CD



## Derdnik (Sep 10, 2009)

I am looking for a "Hauntd House" type sound effects CD for party atmosphere purposes. I have bought a couple in the past that were very dissapointing. I was hoping that someone would be able to recommend one that is not too cheesy. Thanks in advanced to all that reply


----------



## fiach3 (Sep 6, 2009)

I found these three albums on iTunes for my haunt this year — I like them all for background sound:
Haunted World by Hover
Halloween Haunted Ambience by Wes Norwood
Halloween by Nature Sound Observatory


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

There are tons of them from the 70's and 80's. I'd say pick one, and it'd be great. Although yes some of them might be a little cheesy. SOme a pretty great though. One long one I can think if is "Night In A Haunted House/Night In A Graveyard".


----------



## meltdown211 (Sep 27, 2006)

If you can burn a CD, take a look at my site, tons of free Halloween music and sound effects. CLick the tiny arrow in front of each sound to hear it, then download it to your computer!

4shared - free file sharing and storage - share folder - Best Music

Pass: hauntforum

This folder has alot of music but try the others too for more good stuff...

4shared, Online file sharing and storage


----------



## poison (Feb 20, 2009)

*Got it!*

I have many different Atmospheres to choose from.
And I have samples of Everything.
Click here.....

Poison Halloween Animatronic Props


----------



## Derdnik (Sep 10, 2009)

*Thanks*

Thank you for the links, everyone. This helps quite a bit


----------



## Haunty (May 31, 2006)

Born of the Night - Midnight Syndicate
Darklore Manor - Nox Arcana
Creepy Mansion cd#4- BigScreamtv
(they have 9 sound effect cds to choose from for either download or purchase)

Note- you can sample & purchase any of these suggestions directly from their sites.

Midnight Syndicate's Official Site
Nox Arcana - Official Website
Gore Galore, Halloween, Haunted, House, Props, costumes, Decorations, supplies, horror, corpses, special effects
Welcome to the LightForm Productions Store (BigScreamtv)


----------



## linpreston (Sep 23, 2009)

*free sound effects*

There is a site with free sound effects for all purposes. It's freesounds(dot)org.


----------

